# First Swarm Capture :)



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice capture! Next swarm call...leave the box at home. Take an old hive with some drawn comb. Place it next to the swarm. They will march right in. No handling, no shaking, no stings, no smoke, no protective gear. This would have been the PERFECT swarm to try that trick with.
When swarm season starts here, I have two to three hives (with drawn frames) ready in the back of the truck along with my catch pole and folding extension ladder. 
Last year I had a swarm move in while I was on one of my build sites. THAT was cool.


----------



## JClaunch (Apr 7, 2014)

The box was all I had at the time, 

Will they really march on their own like that? With nothing but drawn comb?


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree with Mr. Beeman 100%...a swarm on the ground will (usually!) walk right into a box. I've used that trick a couple of times. Swarm season is just starting in the SLC area and I've got my Sante Fe loaded up with my swarm pole, ladder, a couple 10 frame boxes and two bait hives to possibly leave behind in case another swarm decides to use the same area in the near future. If anybody wants to go for a ride with me, I've got to unload the car, but I am always ready to go directly to a swarm call!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Once they realize that the hive is there and they can smell drawn comb, they will run in like their butts were on fire.
Get ready to laugh and be amazed when you see it though. They actually RUN into the hive! It is also about as fascinating as being in a swarm.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)




----------



## JClaunch (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, that's amazing. Unfortunately, the warm absconded yesterday.


----------

